# Glass table top thickness



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm designing a pub table as a wedding present, and have a question about what thickness I should use for the glass table top. The design will be conceptually similar to this table witha 24" diameter piece of glass supported all around the circumference by the bordering wood.

The clear part of the top will be layered like this from top to bottom:
Tempered glass
Clear poxy (mirror coat) with embedded objects (beer caps) - 1/4" thick

The question is will the epoxy add any strength to the glass (ie letting me get away with 1/4" glass) or should I still use 1/2" glass just to be safe?

Thanks


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Epoxy will not add strength to the glass. Make sure to use tempered glass. As for thickness, I would think 1/4" tempered glass should be fine for a tabletop that size.


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree. I have repaired glass tables and almost off the the tops were 3/8th with a few a speck bigger. I think that you would be wise to go with a thicker class, after all, items will not always be put on lightly. Make sure it is tempered, and no Epoxy will add nothing, but the beer caps touching the glass directly could create a striking point and weaken the glass, whereas the wood helps custion heavier hits on the glass.


----------



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys
I think I'll probably end up using 1/2" glass just to be safe


----------

